
Ask HN: How do you manage social media? - abustamam
It has occurred to me that almost every programmer has a presence on Twitter. I&#x27;ve tried using Twitter, and I just find it as a time sink (not unlike browsing Hacker News). How do people manage to engage their followers on Twitter while working a full-time job and contributing to dozens of open source projects and having a family and, and...?<p>I always want to spend most of my spare time either programming or reading, and I still feel like I don&#x27;t have enough time for those things.
======
pedalpete
I had a twitter account from they launched SXSW. It was useful then to find
out where friends where and what bands they were recommending.

After SXSW, it just went quiet. I had no use for it. Didn't really get it.

Last year I found out that a few colleagues that don't use Facebook but swear
by Twitter, so I gave it a shot.

I started following my colleagues, and saw how they were reposting articles, I
started following those posters, etc etc. It is now part of my media
consumption. I get different content and ideas than I do through HN and FB.

That's been my experience, and now I find myself tweeting a bit more. Just my
2cents.

------
rt2016
Why is a twitter something a programmer needs to do?

~~~
abustamam
I'm not saying it is or it isn't, I just see a lot of programmers using it,
especially ones who maintain open source projects (they post updates about it
on Twitter)

